#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Open Question

## Manoj

*Why is sociological questions so hurtful to some people?*





  Similar Threads: Open gl RTU Open Source Technology  semester exam previous year question paper download pdf UPTU open channel flow semester exam previous year question paper download pdf Open source software technology ,question bank needed Open Question

----------

